# My Olivia, little ball of wrinkles :)



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all. I thought I'd post a few pics of my little girl and introduce myself properly  She's now 7 months old and she's as lovely as she looks! Wants to say hello to everyone in the park.

Pictures go from ickle olivia, to BIG olivia like now!
































































Radio doggy!























Mmmm.. yogurt







More please!!









She's getting bigger!


















































































Anybody else with a Pei? I love looking at Shar Pei pictures 

Felix
x

ps. Sorry for a million pics! Got a bit carried away..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Olivia is a cutie.
I love the picture of Big Olivia sleeping on the bed.


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Awwwww she is gorgeous


----------



## Kye (Dec 21, 2008)

Awwwwww! What a cutie!!


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

She beautiful. i bet u get stopped alot whn out walking to talk about her?


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

AlexT said:


> She beautiful. i bet u get stopped alot whn out walking to talk about her?


Yeah, quite a bit. An insane amount when she was only a few weeks old, not as much now though. Not that I mind either way!

But I did/still do get some very dodgy characters slow down to look at her and some even have the cheek to start questioning me about her.. "is she a bitch?" "is she purebred?" etc. It's worrying and I can't believe some people are that blatant. I only worry about her because she's so nice and playful that if someone tried to snatch her she wouldn't "get it", though they'd find I'd rather die than lose my baby..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww what a sweetie, I love the second and third pictures :lol: Pei's have such lovely expressions on their faces! There's one at the RSPCA near me at the mo called Teddy, and there was one on called Olivia (believe it or not!) a while back, i'm surprised how many they get in to say I hardly ever see them out and about.

She's beautiful though  what do you say to the dodgy people? Would it not be worth telling them she's not a purebred so it'll put them off in case they do get the urge to take her?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Lovely dog....great pics.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> what do you say to the dodgy people? Would it not be worth telling them she's not a purebred so it'll put them off in case they do get the urge to take her?


I tend to tell them she's a Shar Pei/Staff cross, she's not got as many wrinkles now as when she was younger so they tend to believe it.. I think..

But I also put on a bit of an attitude. I live in a crap area with mostly students (I'm one myself) and a lot of the local wideboys like to think we're easy prey. I certainly am not. I only ever worry when I'm out with her that she might get snatched and driven off or something. I'm being quite paranoid (even have paranoid dreams  ) but it doesn't help when a lot of the older locals always tell me to keep an eye out on her as "they'd nab her around here". Can't wait to move away!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I look after a cross shapei - love it to bits, really would have this dog! looks more pei that anything else - she picture - what do you think???

Your dog is beautiful by the way - I want one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's the picture! hope it#s worked this time!
DT


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

i know were your coming from we all love our dogs and don't want anyone to hurt them or take them from us. i have a british bulldog and i dont know of anyothers near me apart from my OH's mums and when you have an unusual dog people don't see much of you get concerned that some one might think they can make quick money from them, but saying they are a cross breed is a good way to go about it alot of people think bam is cross staffie and although you'd liek them to know shes a purebreed its often safer to just let them think she isn't.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Exactly.. as long as my little girl's safe, I don't care what the scum think!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww shes gorgeous!! Theres a very pretty one around here i love looking at them


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never seen a shar-pei puppy before how cute is she!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a little Cutie!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She is absoloutly beautifull and very photogenic.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Here's the picture! hope it#s worked this time!
> DT


Ha, what a cutie he is! he's like a "lanky" shar pei!

And thanks guys  she is photogenic indeed. I've taken about 1000 pictures of her since having her, and she's currently looking at me wanting more digestive biscuit! so spoilt..


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

she is such a star!!!!! gorgeous!!!!


----------

